# Latest Al -Quaeda activities



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Lest the world need reminding of their viciousness, Al-Qaeda struck again over the weekend, murdering 22 people in the Saudi oil city of Khobar. The attackers slit the throats of nine hostages at Oasis Residential Resorts, one of the buildings housing the workers. Among the victims of the attacks were one American. Three of the four attackers got away, reportedly because the Saudis let them go in a hostage negotiation after they threatened to kill 242 people being used as human shields.

The U.S. embassy in Riyadh has advised all Americans to leave Saudi Arabia. Good. It's time that the Kingdom deal with the problem of Islamic terrorism, and confront the killers in their midst. Most of the 9/11 hijackers came from there, Al-Qaeda originated from there. They have an image problem, and it's time they join the war on terror and do their part to eliminate Islamic terrorism. A great quote from the father of a 10-year-old boy killed in the attack: "What is this? Terrorism? Islam? Those are not Muslims." Where has he been hiding? *Yes ... these most definitely ARE Muslims.* Too bad this father wasn't as worked up when it was Americans who were getting killed.

Hopefully this will be a wake-up call to those in the Arab world that doubt the war on terror, but probably not. After all, it is really America's fault. :******:


----------

